# Mig-29 F-16 Mildenhall airshow static



## Royzee617 (May 29, 2005)

It is about time I got around to posting some more home videos. Here is one of a sequence showing a couple of the stars of the static at the Mildenhall Air Fete in 1996.

It shows two two-seaters. As they say, compare and contrast the USAF F-16B vs a Mig-29 of the Czech AF. Perhaps someone can more precisely identify these aircraft?

There was a Belgian AF Alpha Jet doing a flying display I think.

The vid clip is from my old analog camcorder and some of the jaggedness is an artifact of the file conversion (I use STOIK).

So there you are nearly 3 minutes of lingering looks over the tailpipes and sundry bits of the delectable Mig-29.


----------



## Royzee617 (May 30, 2005)

Here's part two of the family outing to MAF. This time you get to see more of the static intercut with part of the Swedish AF C130 display.


----------



## Royzee617 (Jun 1, 2005)

More of our journey through the MAF98 static - past the gaping rear end of the Viggen while another Swedish AF machine cavorts in the sky. The pilot of this transport thinks he's a fighter jock methinks.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jun 1, 2005)

A few nice static planes there.


----------



## Royzee617 (Jun 2, 2005)

The latest installment shows an F16 and then a lingering look over and under the USAFE F15E Strike Eagle in the static. I am impressed with how much it can haul but wonder about the drag (and of course miss the F-111Fs).


----------



## Royzee617 (Jun 6, 2005)

RAF Jaguar landing - not the use of aerodynamic braking rather than the usual chute. No doubt he wanted to clear the runway and save repacking the chute. Lovely nose high attitude.

I have been experimenting with the compression to wmv and this is rather a large file so i am going to include the smaller one too.


----------

